# FET



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi my name is Sue and I started frozen embryo transfer late September

I had my first IVF in March but lost my baby at 12 weeks.   I have had 

to wait until now to try again.   I am 41 years old and have no children 

having IVF because partner had snip.   My last two embryos are due to 

be thawed next Friday and I am absolutely terried that they will not survive.

Hi girls was thrilled that they both survived and am due to do pregnancy test at the weekend - am  very nervous hope its good news - wishing you all good luck with your treatments....

  Hi girls was absolutely devastated at weekend to get a negative result spent
last few days distraught was feeling sick on Friday so felt a bit hopeful have now stopped drugs and trying to recover - Natasha I know just how you feel best wishes.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hello Sue,
Welcome to FF!
I just had a BFN and I have just turned 40. I understand how you feel, but you know that it only takes one?
We have had 3 eggs frozen, wanted more but hey, quality not quantity said the doc( the plan is to have another IVF and freeze more ) and asked the embryologist what are the chances of them making it to freezing and thawing, and she said that although statistically the more cells an embryo has the better as if a cell dies when thawing there should be at least 2 left , they have seen perfect embryos not making it and not so good ones( not many cells to start with)  doing very well and BFP arising. So it is a bit of pure chance, and you could very well have the best embryos waiting for you to have ET, so that they can start developping beautifully again. 
I wish you the best for friday and will be thinking of you.  
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

I'm sorry to hear of your mc 

I'm assuming that you're having medicated FET is you started treatment in September ?

As for the success rate of thawing...its about 60-70% so fingers crossed your embies will be survive 

What day were your snowbabies frozen  

We had our first ivf in March/April which sadly resulted in BFN but managed to get 4 frosties (all our embies were grade 1, 4 cell & frozen day 2)...we had fet a couple of months ago and the 2 frosties that were thawed both survived 100% (very faint positive, short lived  ) ...this time round only one little snowbaby survived but we're hoping its the little fighter that makes it (now in 2ww) 

I know its easier said than done and its such an anxious time not knowing how they'll fair being thawed but stay positive as it can & does happen and there have been recent success stories on this board from FET  

You may also be interested in the 40's ttc board  (I'm only just behind you !) here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Wishing you loads of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi thanks for replies - they were frozen 24/3/06 - and they were grade
1 embryos - good luck to you both on your journey to motherhood - on 
drugs yes - at the moment on injections and triple hrt start pessaries
next week what fun!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Good news your frosties are Grade 1's 

Apologies I meant what day were they frozen as in were they 2 days old, 3 days old, blastocysts at 5 days old...sorry, didn't mean the actual date they were frozen...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha they were two days old when they were frozen.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So yours were same as ours then...grade 1, 4 cell on day 2...fingers crossed you'll have good success rate   Are you having them transferred as day 2 olds or taking them a bit further - to blastocyst ?


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha - day two olds -


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha 

Sorry about your losses - but good luck with this one - how long 
ago was transfer done.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun 

We're 3dpt today (ET was Tues - 2 day old snowbaby) so early days yet...testing 7 November 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi to the lady who e-mailed me - good luck to you on the 14th will 
keep my fingers crossed for you - thanks...


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi my name is suzanne and im new to FF,
I have just found out this morning that my 1st FET was BFN. I had IVF back in may i had really bad OHSS and then a BFN. we got 7 good embroyos from it and have 2 defrosted and put back in. 5 embryos left! i've been reading alot about blasto stage, i've never heard of it till reading FF! Is there anybody who can cheer me up with a success story of a positive outcome after a FET BFN?


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Suzanne 

I had not heard of blasto stage till registering on this site and I am still 
not sure what it means now.  Good Luck with your FET x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi suzie & welcome mrs shaw 

Here's a link to some positive stories with FET

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69343.0

With our first FET a couple of months ago, we thawed 2 of our 4 frosties - both survived 100% and remained grade 1, 4 cell (in fact one gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer). I did hpt early (5.30am) on test day & got a negative...then for some reason, don't ask me why, I tested again around midday-ish and got the faintest of faint lines - sadly all subsequent tests were negative  BUT consultant convinced something did happen & they tried to implant  I appreciate not a completely positive outcome but its more than we got with our fresh ivf cycle and I know there are some wonderful success stories with FET 

In natural conception, implantation happens between 5-12dpo so with assisted conception you need to take into account how old your embies were when put back. Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage which is at approx 5 days old will they be at the stage to implant...if you had day 2/3/4 transfer then embies would still need to keep dividing cells for a few days before reaching blastocyst stage and ready to start implanting.

"A blastocyst is an embryo that has developed to the stage where it has two different cell types and a central fluid-filled cavity. The surface cells, called the trophectoderm, will become the placenta, and the inner cells, called the inner cell mass, will become the fetus itself. Blastocyst formation in the human usually occurs on the 5th day after fertilization"

"A healthy blastocyst should hatch from its outer shell, called the zona pellucida by the end of the sixth day. Within about 24 hours after hatching, it should begin to implant into the lining of the mother's uterus"

Some may implant around day 5 whilst others may implant later...only once implantation complete will hcg hormone be released...if late implantation, say around day 11 or 12, then sometimes will not be detected immediately on hpt as not enough hcg hormone released...we're all different so implantation times will vary.

Check out this website...

www.visembryo.com

Hope that helps and answers your questions re blastocysts...

Good luck & take care  
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi to all you potential Mummy's, 

Just had a   on my is icsi less than two weeks ago, and I hope to start frozen cycle in late December.  As I am Diabetic my consultant would only put one back.  Since frozen cycles have half the success rate of fresh (so I've be told ) I think I will see if they will transfer two. I have 3 frosties and have been told that they will defrost all three at once, if two make it I feel I should use them rather that waste any.  

Why are so many people taking asprin  Please if anyone had any advice or tips I would love to hear from you.

Sending lots of baby dust to all you girls on 2ww, and those on medicated ,and those just waiting 

Love
Emily


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you got a BFN with your last treatment but wishing you luck with your upcoming FET.

With regards to how many to transfer...all I can say is that I think with FET the reason the success rates are lower is more to do with the thawing process.  The thaw success is about 60-70% but if the frosties survive, no cells missing etc then their chances are pretty much the same as fresh embies.  Our clinics actual FET thaw success is up to about 75% and the actual FET cycles success is around 25% (in the last 18mths) so not much below their 28% success with fresh ivf cycles.

We had 4 frosties - all grade 1, 4 cells - with our first fet few months ago, we had 2 thawed and both survived 100%, all cells intact and one gained extra cell between thaw & transfer - sadly we got a chemical pregnancy (negative on test day when tested 5.30am but then very very faint positive when tested midday-ish, only to be followed by more negatives) 

With this current FET they thawed the remaining 2 frosties but only one survived so obviously we're hoping that a single embryo transfer is successful !! 

As for taking baby aspirin...the majority of women who are prescribed it, take it because they've been diagnosed with a blood clotting/immune disorder...since its an anticoagulent it helps prevent the blood from clotting too much/too easily (it doesn't actually "thin" the blood) and is thought to aid implantation.  Many women get diagnosed following recurrent miscarriages and/or several failed treatment - ivf/icis - cycles.  Most consultants won't send for testing until you've had 3 recurrent miscarriages but we have a great consultant who sent me for countless tests following 2 early mc's (naturally conceived) and I was found to have several blood clotting and immune problems, which is why I'm now prescribed baby apirin, clexane and prednislone.  You should never self medicate baby aspirin, however innocuous it may seem, as it may do more harm than good if not required.

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Natasha,

I was told by my clinic the the success rate is 16%, but not sure if thats per cycle or transfer 

Noticed you only have 5 more sleeps until test day,  I will keep everything crossed for you.

Tons of baby dust being sent your way.

Emily


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

According to the HFEA stats, the national average success rate of FET is 18% below 35 and 16% for 35-37 age  group.  In the last 18mths our clinics success has been 25% for live births from FET (or so our embryologist told us as he was really pleased - for obvious reasons - but then I don't think they do lots so have to be taken in context )

Thanks for your good luck wishes 

Good luck to you too 
Natasha


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello there ladies I thought I would join you.  I am a bit behind you as i am cd7 with my mid scan next Wednesday.  I had my follow up blood tests todayfor my immune problems , will get results back in 4 days and will probably start all my drugs even though it is a natural fet still to take all drugs for immune probs.

I have three frozen at day 5 so they are all blasts so I just hope they survive the thaw.

Susan x


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Emily 

Good Luck with your frozen in December I have just had two put back.

I was wondering about the aspirin as well.    Does anyone else know?


----------

